# Supercharged VX220- The 'Go Kart'



## Hark

I thought I'd follow Luke's thread about his 350z with one of my own.

Just so the folks on here (old and new) can see what I'm tatting with lately.

After selling the TT I bought a Z4M, which I'm still trying to sell now as I already wanted a change after 6 months.

Now have a red 2.2 VX220 with stage 2 Supercharger fitted. (250bhp)

Full spec is here

*Engine:*
2.2 Ecotec, on 64,000 miles Full Vauxhall/Back on Track service history - endless receipts of small items.
M62 Supercharger conversion
Dual Pass Mod on inlet
Pro alloy Turbo rad
Pro alloy CC pre rad
Large CC header tank
EGR Cheater
Piper 4-1 exhaust manifold
Chris Tullett 2.5" 200 cell cat section
Modified miltek backbox (converted to 2.5")
Cool thermostat
Cooler temp fan switch (this enables the fans to come in at 98degrees and not 106degrees)
CMS stage 2 SC map

*Suspension and braking:*
Mintex 1144 pads
Gaz adjustable coilovers, 425/525 springs (Recently rebuild by Gaz with new valveing and new 2 piece spring mounts and longer bumpstops)
Standard NA wheels with Correct Dot Bridgestone's (Team Dynamics 1.2 16/17 wheels TMS Spec with no spigot rings, with wear marker Ao48's price dependant)
*
Misc:*
Vinyled windscreen surround, Vinyled V grill, Vinyled Mirrors
HID Xenon 6.5k dipped beam, white LED sidelights
Headunit with aux input
Venair heater pipe
Resistor pack removed and replaced with a FET so no more fan speed problems
Recent Geo at BoT with increased camber on the front
Up rated rear engine mount


----------



## Hark

Worked on it for the first time today.

Fitted new rear brake pads
Removed standard NA wheels and fitted the black Team Dynamics wheels with new tyres
Fitted 4 new spark plugs

Some pics from today:










































*Only issue I've had is with the TDS. The fronts are rubbing on full lock. Seems to be catching the rear of the arch liner and one of the arch liner bolts.

I may have to try a slightly lower profile tyre. :?*


----------



## Hark

New spoiler is waiting to be picked up at the postoffice.

Lots of other plans, enjoying being back to my modding ways.


----------



## Guest

Christ I bet that thing shifts! 

Love it. I drove a mates bog standard Elise and loved it, that thing must be unbelievable!  you done any track days?

Do you use it as a daily driver?

Could probably get some countersunk bolts if it's the bolt that's rubbing.....


----------



## Hark

> Christ I bet that thing shifts!
> 
> Love it. I drove a mates bog standard Elise and loved it, that thing must be unbelievable!  you done any track days?


Ye it's pretty nippy. I want to do some track or airfield days over this summer, but need to check/change a few things first and had some minor running issues that I'm trying to resolve. It only weighs about 800kg without me I think, (want to check it's weight actually). I think it's fractionally quicker than the Z4M in a straight line and alot flatter in the corners. Better on fuel and tax and is ALOT more fun to drive. Been to see a guy locally who has spent about £2000 on internals allowing his to be mapped to 300bhp.  That would be truly mental.



> Do you use it as a daily driver?


Yes at the mo, but that's not the plan. As soon as the Z4M is sold, I'll be buying a daily to do the dull commute and also allow me to take this off the road over winter.



> Could probably get some countersunk bolts if it's the bolt that's rubbing


It's only on completely full lock, anything less and it doesn't catch. It's only one of those ones that holds the arch liner on.


----------



## techfreak

loving the new 13"s :lol:

what's the weight of the car?

that bolt is friggin annoying, need to do something about that asap, countersunk sounds good...


----------



## Hark

New wheels are 16" fronts and 17" rear, same as the lotus set up. :wink:

As I say not sure on weight. Maybe 850kg. I really want to weigh it.


----------



## V6RUL

8) 
Council should have a local weighbridge.
Steve


----------



## Hark

First trackday booked. Nervous but looking forward to it.


----------



## Matt B

Where are you going Matt?
I intend to try Anglsea this year


----------



## Hark

Donington on the 12th mate. Booked through Lotus on Track who are meant to be very good.

Only an evening. 5.30-8pm. If it goes well I'll try and get a couple more in before winter.


----------



## Hark

Matt B said:


> Where are you going Matt?
> I intend to try Anglsea this year


Decent price here for it mate?

17th August?

LINK MIGHT HELP! :roll:

http://www.javelintrackdays.co.uk/trackday/index.php


----------



## Hark

Travelled to Donington today for my first trackday. Thoroughly enjoyed it, but definitely need some tuition. lol

First few laps it utterly hammered it down which was a bit unnerving, but after that it dried up so although the track was damp in parts it wasn't too slippy.

A few pictures anyway.

Me praying for sunshine (didn't work)









Ready to go out










Pitlane


























Spot the odd one out lol










Some of the more fancy kit










Just one on track as rest are blurred or out of focus. (Wife's camera work not my speed lol)


----------



## Charlie

So are you hungry for more now Matt ?  I did a taster in February and loved it.

Charlie


----------



## Hark

Charlie said:


> So are you hungry for more now Matt ?  I did a taster in February and loved it.
> 
> Charlie


Ye I can see this being a regular thing hopefully mate. Could be an expensive hobby though. lol


----------



## Charlie

Hark said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you hungry for more now Matt ?  I did a taster in February and loved it.
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Ye I can see this being a regular thing hopefully mate. Could be an expensive hobby though. lol
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: hell yeah, tyres, fuel and brakes will get a hammering, but the adrenalin rush is awesome 

Charlie


----------



## Hark

Just an update.

After the trackday the exhaust was blowing really badly. Finally had a look at it this week as it was I wouldn't drive it because it was so loud.

Took off rear wheel and arch liner to reveal this:

The pipe from the cat to the backbox has detached itself completely from the backbox. It's no wonder it's loud.


































Old exhaust clamp was rusted on, but following advice, I bought some penetrating oil and then it came off easily.

Ended up buying 4 different exhaust clamps before I found a good fit, but now all back together and running properly.

I wanted to do Blyton Park next month, but unless I sell the Z4 is looks unlikely as my finances are in a terrible state. I have £25 disposable income left now to last me the month. Wish me luck. lol :?


----------



## Diveratt

Nice Motor Hark, the M4 didn't last long .

I have raced at At Donny in my Morgan really great track running soft slicks it would really you could just about be flat out all the time. bit scary through the complex before the start though 

Which car are you bringing to the RR on the 29th?


----------



## Hark

Diveratt said:


> Which car are you bringing to the RR on the 29th?


This one mate. Hope the Z4M will be sold by then, and as the BMW is completely standard it would be a fairly dull RR result.

I have a graph that'll I'll bring with me from when this had all the tuning done 2 years ago, so it'll be good to compare the two and see if performance is inline.


----------



## Diveratt

Look forward to seeing it 

Kevin


----------



## Hark

Not good today...






Battery voltage is 12.3v but trying a quick blast on the charger just in case. If not could be water ingress, but not sure what else to check.

Might be calling the AA in a bit. :roll:


----------



## TTCool

Preparation before a track/race day is everything but not so easy to achieve. I hope you enjoy all your future drives on and off the circuit. Attention to detail is essentail for a trouble free days driving. My encounter with a superchared VX 220, on a Piston Heads drive out, was very interesting and satisfying.

Happy days

Joe


----------



## Hark

Latest on the Go Kart.

Starter motor replaced which has fixed starting problem.

New lambda sensor as found the old one's connections in bits. Ordered new one. £110 [smiley=argue.gif]

Worse bit is yet to come as it turns out my 10k miles/2 yr old sports cat has broken in to bits and is wedged in the entrance to the backbox. Downpipe and sports cat to be removed and sent down to Tullet for replacement.

Miss my Go Kart. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Pushtostart

Another vx owner

https://picasaweb.google.com/1076574354 ... 4143621714

Mines the black one

Si


----------



## Hark

Pushtostart said:


> Another vx owner
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/1076574354 ... 4143621714
> 
> Mines the black one
> 
> Si


Are you on .org?


----------



## Pushtostart

On and off......

It's a little clicky, did some meets met some really nice guys, Joe, Lee,cliffie,techie, fab ( great restaurant ) vespa , ali , etc etc

Just dont have time to keep up the social scene


----------



## ViperOneZero

Here's my old VX220:





































I did have aspirations to sc it... never got round to it.. it was my primary vehicle t the time, and was a bit raw in winter :-D


----------



## Hark

Car is back and working properly. [smiley=dude.gif]

New starter motor, New Sports Cat, New lambda sensor. Mike thinks the pulley on the charger needs adjusting as it squeals a bit and manifold or manifold gasket might blow a bit before it closes when hot.

All worth the money though for the bits that are fixed. The car feels quite alot faster.

You could argue that is because I haven't driven it for two weeks. But my Z4M is no slouch. The VX always felt on a par, but I think it would now murder it. New cat flowing better than one that was in bits and a new lambda sensor working some smiley magic. 

Something of interest though:

Such a laugh to drive.


----------



## Diveratt

Good News Hark. glad its all back together.

PS finaly fitted the FMIC in August  after having it sat in the garage for 10 months.


----------



## Hark

Diveratt said:


> Good News Hark. glad its all back together.
> 
> PS finaly fitted the FMIC in August  after having it sat in the garage for 10 months.


12 months surely? You bought it at last year's ADI!!! lol


----------



## Diveratt

Yep it was the ADI I thought that was in October so August was 10 months


----------



## Hark

Sold the Z4M today, now got to buy a daily runner.


----------



## Hark

This one gave me lots of future ideas:


----------



## Hark

Latest fun.

Cracked manifold in 3 places. Metal fatigue possibly, but again it's not that old. £350 if it can't be welded.


----------



## Matt B

Hark said:


> Latest fun.
> 
> Cracked manifold in 3 places. Metal fatigue possibly, but again it's not that old. £350 if it can't be welded.


Sorry to hear this buddy. I am having fun and games with mine at the moment. Makes ya stronger lol


----------



## ViperOneZero

And its a pain access wise! clam off , clam on.


----------



## Hark

GunnerGibson said:


> And its a pain access wise! clam off , clam on.


Nah Mike (who works on the car) has done it all through the rear wheel arche and back undertray.

Piper say manifold is unrepairable so looks like a new one is needed at circa £500. :?


----------



## Charlie

Ouch :-( at least you have flogged the BM

What you going for daily driver wise?

Charlie


----------



## Hark

Charlie said:


> Ouch :-( at least you have flogged the BM
> 
> What you going for daily driver wise?
> 
> Charlie


I'm back on the Vag scence (so to speak lol :roll: ).

Mk5 Golf 1.9tdi. Completely standard.

Bloody engine management light came on last night though, I have a suspicion that the battery is on it's way out though.


----------



## Hark

Hark said:


> Latest fun.
> 
> Cracked manifold in 3 places. Metal fatigue possibly, but again it's not that old. £350 if it can't be welded.


Picked car up today. Quite a few hundred quid and two and half months later....

Manifold took months to get repaired and right, all sorts of hurdles along the way. Got some other bits done while the car was off the road. New battery, full service and oil change, suspension checked over and new hub barrier bolts.

I need to fit some new front pads and ready for some more track days. February and Snetteron maybe?


----------



## Hark

Snetterton 26th Feb booked with Open track

Only £119 if any of you lardy TTs fancy it. :wink:


----------



## Hark

Alternator this time. [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## techfreak

I like this thread and your updates as to the maintenance of one of these...

I just wish there would be more about it driving and what its like in this department than things going pop


----------



## Hark

techfreak said:


> I like this thread and your updates as to the maintenance of one of these...
> 
> I just wish there would be more about it driving and what its like in this department than things going pop


Soon Soon Soon


----------



## Hark

Ok. Been doing a couple of small jobs today.

New front pads. Have fitted Mintex 1155 ready for the trackday at Snetterton on the 26th.

Fitted a new momo gear knob, but don't think I like it so took it off again.

The fitted the speakers that I bought off Cliffie. Alot better quality, clarity and volume than the ones I removed.


































It's filthy at the moment, which makes the paint work look even worse. Found some pictures from the last time it was clean as well.


















I also ordered this yesterday:


----------



## Hark

techfreak said:


> I like this thread and your updates as to the maintenance of one of these...
> 
> I just wish there would be more about it driving and what its like in this department than things going pop


Just for you... :wink:

Snetterton 300 from last Sunday.


----------



## techfreak

That's more like it! Looks like fun! How was the breaks? Did they need bedding in before the track day?


----------



## Hark

techfreak said:


> That's more like it! Looks like fun! How was the breaks? Did they need bedding in before the track day?


Did some bedding in on an industrial estate before I went.

Nice video from the day: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtVH213x ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Hark

I went to get some quotes today for paintwork.

The car needs a minor repair to the front clam, where there are some small cracks. Bubbling on both doors and then odd marks here and there around the front arches and two on the boot. etc

*
Bodywork Plus (Halesowen) *

Full prep and blow over of whole car but without removing clams.

£1500/£2k take about 2 weeks

He'd not done one before where the other two places I know have done several.

*
Mike Harris (Used to be Kolorshack)*

Went here on recommendation from people on the Vx forum, nice bloke and knew his stuff. He said he would remove and repair front clam, but then spray front clam and doors on the car and then small localised repairs on anything else. £1600 was his price, 2 week job.

*Option 1 (Droitwich) - Recommended by some lotus/Tvr guys on Pistonheads.*

Again a knowledgable chap, he said there were too many areas that needed sorting to do localised repairs and would want to do a full respray. They wanted a do a full dismantle of the car, prep whole car and grind back fibreglass where there are issues. Car in for 4 weeks. Full respray and flatting back. He said the car would be better than factory when finished, sounded great, but it should do tbh. £4800

He had a VX that he had just done, Green on an 04 plate.

So looking at my options now. If I can work out how to fit these turbo ears to a level that I'm happy with then maybe the paint can wait till winter.

I'm sure a £5k respray looks the dogs, but not on a car that is going anywhere near a track and not on a car that'll probabally be worth not much more than that in 3 years time.


----------



## Charlie

Nearly £5k = ouch and certainly not worth it for a track toy- just get it wrapped  can cover a multitude of sins if prepped first.

Charlie


----------



## Hark

Just blown £430 on a 4 channel ABS unit from Lotus.

Apparently it's meant to be the 'haldex upgrade' of the VX world. Transforms the car etc etc. Bloody hope so.

Also picked up some tasty carbon bits which will be fitted at some point.

Donington Park now booked for August 13th


----------



## neilc

Hope you enjoyed my local track Hark. Really looking forward to getting my S3 finished and then get some testing done there.


----------



## Hark

neilc said:


> Hope you enjoyed my local track Hark. Really looking forward to getting my S3 finished and then get some testing done there.


Snetterton?

It was an excellent track, lots to learn. There is an evening slot this month, but it's not worth the journey out there unless it's a full day.


----------



## Hark

Quick snap from this evening at Donington.


----------



## Bikerz

Yeap thats mein the passenger seat


----------



## Hark

After adjusting the Gaz dampeners to a nicer road set up it turned out on of the adjusters was knackered. I feared the worst, expecting to either have to buy a new one or worse still a whole new set!

Managed to get the details of someone to contact at Gaz who will be now refurbing the dampener this week for me. I've sent him both rears as he is also going to change the springs for me. (From 550 rear to 475 - keeping 425 on the front). Prices for the work were a bargain as well.










I've also adjusted the exhaust and fitted some washers to the exhaust hanger to keep it more central.


----------



## Matt B

Hey matt
What sort of performance do you get out of the car then? Now that my tt is a second car I will be looking to do some proper track time next year.

Matt


----------



## Hark

In terms of what Matt? It's quick. Can't use it fully on most roads, but that's the same with yours I'd imagine.

Sometimes piss the turbo kick and look at stage 2-4 VXs, but the thing is mine is sooooooo easy to drive. It's completely linear and no spikes at all. It's also very very reliable. No boost leaks etc.

I've not been tempted to time any laps yet, despite the amount of times I've been asked at trackdays for my laptime.

0-60 should be sub 5 seconds and around 280/290bhp per tonne. Not done many runs like that mind, as don't want a new clutch yet. 

Got some carbon bits to be ordered this month. I've also been squirreling money away for a respray and reckon I've got at least 3/4 of the money now.


----------



## Hark

Carbon Fibre bits ordered, expected mid/end October.

*Steering Surround*









*Turbo Spoiler*









Waiting on a second group buy to order splitters and dash plates hopefully.

Coilovers are now refurbed with new springs. Due back Monday, and then new Geo.


----------



## Hark

Donington Booked- October 30th. Hope the weather isn't too s**t, but it was cheap. :?


----------



## Hark

Donnington last Saturday.

Newly fitted Ad08s seemed to work well although there is I still think I need to learn to set the suspension up better.

Not the best day I've had there. Lots of cars and lots of red flags due to feel putting it in to the gravel (including one on the sighting laps). I was also plagued with minor issues; exhaust came apart so had to fix that, and then kept going in to limp mode. Think this was either fuel starvation on the long sweeping right hander, or me over revving as I came out of the corner. To be confirmed. :roll:

Couple of pics one of the others took.


----------



## Hark

Treated myself to these, hopefully delivered this week.

Lotus Probax Seats with harness cutouts. I can finally get rid of the 'biscuit' interior. [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Hark

Lots of carbon goodies ready to fit, but time has been spent elsewhere at the moment tbh.

However these photos are from a while back at Donington. My brother bought the CD for me as part of a Christmas gift and got one of the Craner Curve pictures framed. I thought they were some really good shots.


----------



## Hark

A productive day for me as not managed to get much done lately.

All interior cleaned out and everything stripped.

Harness bar fitted.

New heat wrap around the exhaust U Bend.

Repaired puncture refitted.

Finally managed to remove the stereo and get the last bolt out of the dash. (That's a lie, my brother managed it in 5 minutes after I'd spent a good few hours on it! )

Carpet set 90%+ fitted, just a few last finishing bits. Then hopefully the seats can go in.




























I've also bought a Fezzus uprated heater which I need to get fitted soon and then in a week and half off to the bodyshop for a partial respray.


----------



## Matt B

Good to see an update from you. When is your next track action then?


----------



## Hark

Cheers Matt

Only booked one so far which is Pembrey in July, VX220 National.

Hopefully will book to more late Spring, early Summer.

Respray will be this month and I guess next as well. Interior retrim after that. Then will look at driving it in anger.


----------



## Hark

Car now in the bodyshop being worked on. Interior is with the Trimmers. It's coming together boys. It really is.


----------



## jamman

Looking forward to seeing the results mate


----------



## Hark

In case anyone of you lot are on facebook and want to 'follow' the updates.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/Supercharge ... Vx220Build

Hopefully pictures of the repsray and interior soon. Went to see the car today and it looks mean as hell.


----------



## Hark

Two pictures from today at Cosford. Front needs lowering but not had time yet.


----------



## conlechi

Looking good Matt 8)


----------



## forest

Was good to catch up Matt, good location choice for the pic too, we managed one there as well on the way out


----------



## Hark

Yea I should have asked you to take some with your camera as we only had phones with us. Next lot of good weather and I'll try and get some proper ones, especially the interior.


----------



## Hark

A few up to date pictures. Carbon exterior and interior parts from the groups buys fitted, the large majority of the car resprayed and inteior finished. Seats are Lotus Probax Sports from Chris Neil's Lotus, and then everything trimmed to match by Dave the Trimmer. Speakers in the dash are 3.5", following advice and the guide by Fezzasus.

Link to facebook pics:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/Supercharge ... Vx220Build


----------



## conlechi

Really liking your car Matt , looks mean , that interior looks superb 8) 8)


----------



## Duggy

Just had a look at the fb page

That interior is the dogs danglies 8)

John


----------



## Hark

Cheers pal. Glad you like it.

I want that centre console in carbon as well, bits thats going to have to wait till Christmas I reckon.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Looks to be a nice little weapon you've got there, my mates have two of these and there properly cool cars. My mates just purchased a coupe kit for his Daytona orange one I think. How's the carbon going? Still waiting?


----------



## Keith a

Cracking stuff.

Have a Honda supercharged powered elise myself. Just given it the amplified black pack treatment.


----------



## Hark

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> How's the carbon going? Still waiting?


Most of the carbon I wanted is now on, pictures on that facebook link.

Spitters, Front V, Side intakes, spoiler, dashplates, steering surround.

*On the want list
*Steering wheel cover
sills
arch spats
centre console (like the TT transmission tunnel)

Took it on a run around Wales last week and had a good crack. Having come back saw some stuff on other cars I liked. Am looking to swap the rear diffuser to one that is less subtle and more noticeable. Also want to change the TD wheels 16/17 set up to ATS DTC 17" all round.

Liking the Elise, especially the whiteblack contrast, like the Super Ts as well.


----------



## Bayley

Hark do you use your car on a daily basis or is it a fun bit of kit for the weekend?


----------



## Hark

Drove it work today, but not normally. It's a rarely used weekend/track car. Only insured for 3k miles a year, and don't make that at the moment.


----------

